# Swarm?



## George7380 (Jan 26, 2017)

Picked up a bunch of used stuff today. Figured I would use what's good and get rid of the bad. Couple of nuc boxs and about 3-4 hives worth of boxes and frames which some had honey and some pollen. I'm in southwest Florida...got home and went inside and came out and a lot of bees all over the hives so figured I would wait to dark. Gets dark and I go outside and in one of the nucs a lot of buzzing. Opened it up and a ball of bees on top and they didn't look happy so closed and moved it. Didn't look like a lot of bees but a lot noise. New to beekeeping not sure if it's just a lot of left over foragers or a small swarm. Any thoughts?


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I've read about people having swarms move into gear sitting in the back of their truck or outside a shed. I think it's the bee smell that draws them in. I don't know any more than what I've read though.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Those bees may have been in the equipment when you picked it up. bee places do indeed attract bees, it is also possible a swarm found the boxes and decided they liked them while on the truck. in any event If there is a queen there You got a hive now.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I've got a virgin queen sitting on my kitchen table that I can send to you if needed. No drones here in VA so I combined the 2 nucs.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

ruthiesbees said:


> I've got a virgin queen sitting on my kitchen table that I can send to you if needed. No drones here in VA so I combined the 2 nucs.


 :thumbsup: You are a good woman Ruthie!


----------



## George7380 (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow thanks for the offer ruthie!! I just dropped off kids and set up a trap out hogan style. Heading back to the house and will transfer the small swarm if they are still there into a better nuc box. Will let everyone know what I find.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

You mentioned the equipment had frames with honey...it might be foragers clearing out the frames. Even so, it's a good sign, means you might also have good luck setting up a swarm trap in the area.


----------



## George7380 (Jan 26, 2017)

When I got back to my house not many bees in that box that I though a swarm was in but not sure what that ball of bees were about. Yea there is honey in the frames I got and a lot of bees everywhere. Will see what happens tonight. The stuff I got had mostly drawn out frames which from reading on here sounds like what u should have for trapping. I am not sure if I am doing anything wrong by letting all the honey and stuff be robbed. Figured let all the bees come check out my empty hives I got set up.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

No problem letting them get cleaned out. I don't know when swarm season gets into gear down there (about 5-6 weeks away up in panhandle)...but if there is an extended time before you get bees (by swarm or purchase) you'll need to protect the frames from wax moths.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Let em clean it up, keep some swarm traps in the same area, I bet you will catch one.


----------

